
Can weighing passengers at airports help cut carbon emissions? - skolos
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/weighing-passengers-airport-fuel-matrix/index.html
======
NikkiA
In so much as it will cause your airline (or industry if you implement it at
the TSA level) to cease to exist, and thus cease to contribute to carbon
emissions, sure.

